# 1948 funky cool whizzer barn find



## redline1968 (Apr 7, 2019)

Went to the Portland swap sat down for a few decided to go for a walk. I walked over  3 rows and behold this was sitting alone wet begging to be looked at.. So first I thought it was sold so I just decided to check it out. Identifying it as a real whizzer and was amazed at the weird handle bars and funky knobs and a suicide clutch.  This thing was cool. Next thing the owner walked up and I asked if he bought it. He said no and it was for sale.  Now I got excited. I wanted this bad I asked how much it was xxxx.. the deal was done..  after buying it I asked where did it come from. He said he purchased it 40 years ago from someone who got it out of a barn as you see it... He rode it a little and then parked it in his barn and was there for 40 years. He said he liked the funky set up so he left it just like you see it.... amazing... whoever had it made a ignition system from a coil and battery on the fender with a starter -light switch under the speedo..  can’t believe it works.....  :0  then put a pull up compression realease switch in front... it has a pluming pipe exhaust and a lawn mower muffler... :0 next modified the clutch with a 8 ball knob suicide shifter on the side... the bike is originally green cream accents  the h or j ( not sure yet too dark in garage) motor has great compression and complete... I’m going to keep the funky but make it safe remove the exhaust and put the right one patina of course.....   The handle bars are interesting they look cafe  racer style.. are they a whizzer option? Any way here are some pics of the bike and funky junk on it..better pics when it’s not raining..


----------



## whizzerbug (Apr 8, 2019)

looks like a WZ model after rube Goldberg worked on it, get it running make it safe and have fun


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 8, 2019)

Yep wz...he put bailing wire on everything  ...just too funny. Here’s a better pic of the motor numbers


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 8, 2019)

Saw this in person this weekend it is a great piece. Glad the deal went through and you got it Mark. (Good thing you saw it before me though...) LOL


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 8, 2019)

Thanks I bought it 10 minutes before 7am. Lol....It had to sit there till I got the rest of the money. I just bought some stuff and could not run to the bank as of yet...So he held it on a large deposit till I could go to the bank...lol.  He had tons on people wanting it.. It was closed deal...there was a few who just came up as I was discussing it with him wanting it...the Funny thing was,  when he found it 40yrs ago at a swap..he did the exact same thing!  So it was no problem for him...there was so many lumps in the frame had to make sure it wasn’t hacked up with welds before I was certain to commit...as it turns out they were wrapped with bailing wire and painted tape ! I had tons of offers as it was sitting there in my booth and many disappointments lol...


----------

